# Do people think you are insane for knitting?!



## crickett1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll: 

Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!! 

YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately not! They're just jealous. I knit anywhere I have a free minute except behind the wheel of the car. I dont agree with thats its just too dangerous to be distracted by anything in this age of distracted drivers. Ask them why they're commenting about YOUR free time with a smile and offer to teach anyone after the holidays.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I knit in public, always have a WIP somewhere nearby. Yes, my friends and colleagues are convinced I've lost my mind and are very quick to request projects all the same LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I knit everywhere, nobody thinking I'm crazy or anything, they all say they wish they had the time or patience to sit and do it also. 
I don't offer to teach them, they would never sit through the first 5 minutes. lol Fortunately they know this so they don't ask me.


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

They may be jealous that they aren't so crafty. I once had a deadline for a crosstitch project and spent every break and lunch time working on it. After a while the comments will turn positive as your co-workers see the progress you are making. Hang in there!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Of course you're not daft for knitting in your lunch break. They don't know what they are missing out on.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

When I used to work shifts, night duty meal break was when I sat knitting Aran sweaters and playing Trivial Pursuit at the same time..I sold a couple of sweaters to male colleagues who hadn't heard that women can do two or more things at once!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

It's definitely them, not you. Keep knitting and eventually one or more of those folks will sidle on over to you and start asking questions...then they will show up with some yarn and needles asking for help...before you know it you will have formed a lunch knitting group and you will be wondering "How the heck did this happen?"


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have comments made to me about all the things I do. Sewing , knitting, crochet etc. They think I am a little off for spending valuable time sewing my own cloths or making knitted head bands when I could just go buy that stuff. In their mind they have real jobs and real things to do and isn't it so nice that I have time to indulge myself in crafting like I do. They never think that if they could not just buy things at the store, they don't have the skill and knowledge to make it for themselves. They think that people from all around the world will just continue to supply them with the cheap ready made things they consume daily. I think that could easily change given the world economy and then they will have much more interest in having you show them how to make something as basic as socks or a winter hat. I have people ask me to do basic mending for them all the time. Right now I am sewing for a person who has such extreme fitting problems that they can't fit into ready to wear clothing. I am amazed that women my age can't put a hem in a pair of pants.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There is an old Quaker saying that goes something like, "Everyone is queer except you and me and even you are a bit queer." It is not you who are queer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


I would love to knit during lunch break, but our cafeteria is so small, we have to share tables and my knitting would end up with food on it.
You're knitting, you're the most sane, most stable person there. Knitting is therapy!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is definitely THEM, not you that are a bit wacky! they are jealous for sure. Also, Black Kitty..I am also amazed at the things that women cannot do. For several years I worked at the counter of a local dry cleaners. Women in their 20's or 30's would come in, all a fluster, with a shirt with a missing button...they did not know how to sew one on. I kid you not! I would have been ashamed to admit that if it was me. Not them...


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> There is an old Quaker saying that goes something like, "Everyone is queer except you and me and even you are a bit queer." It is not you who are queer.


Funny! I'll have to pass this on.


----------



## AnnKnits (Oct 19, 2011)

Try knitting something during lunch in someone's favorite color. Keep it small----a scarf, dish cloth, mittens etc. Then, when you're finished give it to the co-worker who likes that color. The "comments" ought to turn into OOhs and Aahs rather quickly. Likely it'll bring questions of "how do you do that?"


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

A couple of months ago, my mother had surgery and while we spent hours in the waiting room, I knitted. There were so many people (mostly women) that were just amazed at what I was doing. They talked to me about it, looked at my work, and complimented what I was doing. I was wondering what response I would get, and I was very pleased.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Of course you're not insane for knitting in public. I'm sure the rest of the world thinks we're the odd ones but are also secretly jealous. When I used to travel into work on the peak hour train I'd often knit and get glances, stares and even comments, mostly from the older women who admired what I was knitting.

All in all, I think it's just jealousy!


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

I also knit in public places when MOTH was in hospital recently I spent my time knitting while waiting for operations etc. to be done. Conversations were made by people asking what I was knitting ( mostly dish cloths) and sometimes this was followed by a coffee together, As MOTH has asbestos related illness their is a long road ahead and knitting will get me thru. thanks to KP I can look forward to new patterns and conversations every day Dalli


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think you are insane, folk are mostly jealous of anyone creative especially if they aren't lucky enough to have the creative gene.

Have to admit to never knitting in public though, its kind of my guilty secret


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

I knit in hospital waiting rooms, dentists waiting rooms, travelling by bus or as a passenger in a car. It occurred to me that if it was plain knitting I could probably knit in the cinema .. haven't tried it yet!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with DeedeeF, they are just jealous that you are spending time which in their case is probably just wasted in creating something. at the end of the day what do they have to show for their time?


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, the rest of the world thinks knitters, crafters and quilters etc. are nuts and THEY are the ones that lead perfectly productive lives!!!! My neighbor told my son that she felt that I was a LITTLE obsessive/compulsive with my knitting!!!! Well, she's a little obsessive/compulsive at doing nothing but reading and gossiping! She doesn't even cook...eats out every day! So who's the strange one? Women can be vicious in their comments of others. Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

On a Saturday evening, hubby and I go to our Club, there is entertainment on and we see friends etc., I noticed that some of our friends play cards as we tend to sit right at the back. I knit for charity so a few weeks ago, I started taking my wool and crochet hook and made various preemie items during the evening. It does not stop me from enjoying the entertainment, I stop crocheting so I can applaud. Because they have seen me doing this a few people have donated wool they had hanging around and not used, plus stuffing as I also make knitted toys, none of them think I am mad, thankfully, and I even got orders for toys and a man's aran jumper. I also take it to school while I wait in the car to pick my granddaughter up from nursery, so I say, keep on knitting/crocheting, wherever and whenever you can.


----------



## crickett1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies... I had figured it was probably them with the problem and not me!!  It is so comforting to know there are lots of us out there!!


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I'm a volunteer at the information desk at our local hospital and I always take my knitting with me. I only get oohs and aahs from everyone who sees me knitting. In fact, I am always asked if I will "sell" my work. I always tell them "no, but if you buy the yarn, I will knit for you". Most are too lazy to even think about buying their own yarn! I haven't ever gotten any adverse comments.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

That so reminds me of when I was a young working girl, I used to knit in my lunch hour and the hour used to just fly so quickly.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely not. One CAN talk and knit. One can take a bite or two and knit.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

When I took Abnormal psychology, I learned that there are three questions to ask. 

1) Is the activity harmful to others. For myself, I find that knitting keeps me from hurting others. LOL. 

2) Is it harmful to myself, am I functioning in life other than this? It's my own fault if I knit on lunch break and forget to come back to work on time, but other than that, LOL again.

3) Is it causing YOU distress to have this behavior pattern? If it were yes, you'd stop. If no, knit on, Sister. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

What do they think you should be doing? What do they do? Is it any less odd than knitting?


----------



## crickett1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> What do they think you should be doing? What do they do? Is it any less odd than knitting?


They just sit and surf on the internet for an hour. I think that is such a waste of time. At least I am being productive!


----------



## GinMaine (Nov 19, 2011)

This post has made me laugh and say Amen. I'm probably the worst of the local OCD knitters around here in Midcoast Maine. I actually get panicky if I"m running out of the house and haven't had time to pack up a project to go. I attend quite a few meetings from some local boards I am on. A few years ago I actually got some criticism at one board I"m on until the board chair explained that she preferred me knitting because I paid attention then! The person who complained thought I was rude and not listening, when the opposite was true. I knit everywhere in every spare minute I have.


----------



## crickett1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> When I took Abnormal psychology, I learned that there are three questions to ask.
> 
> 1) Is the activity harmful to others. For myself, I find that knitting keeps me from hurting others. LOL.
> 
> ...


LOL!! I agree completely with all these points. Knitting definitely calms me down, I am more relaxed after lunch and the only distress is working with idiots... so it is probably important to continue to do so in case I feel overwhelmed with the urge to clout my colleagues!!  Don't worry, I am not a violent person, really! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> They just sit and surf on the internet for an hour. I think that is such a waste of time. At least I am being productive!


Exactly. In the words of the great physicist Richard Feynman, what do you care what other people think?


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I also knit or crotchet in public and love sharing with those that ask.
Best wishes


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

The first time I showed up at a WeightWatchers meeting early with my crocheting and started crocheting away after weighing in, my WW leader asked me, "Is that a habit or an obsession?" I answered that it was an obsession. I bring my crocheting with me to WW every week and it starts some great conversations. You are NOT insane for doing this, rather quite the opposite - you are maintaining your sanity. I say, knit on!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit at every lunch break and I get ooh! and aahs! As a matter of fact this is a real stress reliever and those people must be jealous. Knitting is also way of meditating which is very good for your soul and mind. Keep on knitting!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Definitely not, I take my knitting with me everywhere. It passes long journeys (when hubby is driving, lol). When I was at work I use to take mine with me and do it on the train, in my lunch hour. Why not suggest starting a knit and natter group in your lunch hour. It could become addictive to your colleagues then.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I too knit at all my Weight Watcher's and now I have company because two other ladies have also brought in their knitting! How about that for spreading some good stuff around.


GQR999 said:


> The first time I showed up at a WeightWatchers meeting early with my crocheting and started crocheting away after weighing in, my WW leader asked me, "Is that a habit or an obsession?" I answered that it was an obsession. I bring my crocheting with me to WW every week and it starts some great conversations. You are NOT insane for doing this, rather quite the opposite - you are maintaining your sanity. I say, knit on!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i have had people say to me, "oh i didnt know people still knit"! The way i feel anymore do what you want & not worry what others think if it makes you happy go with it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

If people think I'm insane for knitting in public they've never said it out loud. What I think is even more interesting is how fortunate we are that we can appease our addiction in public. Not everyone gets to do that! LOL


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I have never had anyone say anything about my knitting in public other than that it was interesting. If I know I have to wait or am spending a long time in the car (as a passenger) then I take my knitting along with me. It's good therapy. All those that say negative things are just jealous. Ignore them.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh those pooh poohs..they are so jeolous....would they rather you threw down 3 martinis at lunch?!! lol


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

No you are not insane! I carry a WIP with me everyday to work on during my hour long lunch break. What else would I do? Huddle outside with the smokers? Yuck. My habit is much healthier . . .and more productive


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere and it is a conversation starter...And since I have a group of crafty people that meet at my house once a month...I direct them to youtube and then invite them...There are about 12-15of us and we have a blast!Enjoy your craft/skill...it will take you places-you never know who you'll meet!


----------



## mary.erdman (Oct 7, 2011)

I find that some people are interested or have some experience with creative work in general. They tend to be interested in the process. Others - usually those who have no zen to them - can't understand that the process for a knitter is almost as important as the end product. I find more admirers than detractors. Then there are the ones who wish they could bring whatever it is they like to do to work! The hard part for me is stopping after only an hour!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Your not insane at all, they should be doing what you are doing,
which is minding their own business.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

perhaps they are jealous! Or maybe they are of the generation that views anything vintage as obsolete. You are not crazy, you are blessed!


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

I bring my knitting to work and knit on my lunch break. I find it very relaxing...nice way to spend a lunch hour.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I started bringing my sock projects to work when I found myself nodding off during breaks. Hate that. At first people looked at my like I was a little nuts, then as the self patterning sock yarn did it's magic they started making "interested" comments. I take my sock bag everywhere there might be a wait.
I view people who don't do some kind of handwork as disadvantaged!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Knit in public too and mostwomen admire and say they wish they could knit, I always offer to teach them and/or send them to my lys for free lessons.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it would be insane not to knit on your lunch break


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

You are not insane. You are being creative and not wasting time. Plus, you are getting a lot of enjoyment from it. I took my knitting on the plane. It was a life saver. I saw one other lady knitting while waiting for her flight. We ended up talking, and she gave me some really good tips. She was making a beautiful Aran sweater for her husband. Who cares what others think! Enjoy your knitting. ;0)


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Cricket - it's easier to tear down than create..

Knitting helps me preserve what semblance of sanity I have left... it also keeps me from saying mean things to people. Maybe your colleagues should try moving their fingers instead of their tongues  Keep knitting... less calories than lunch and sweeter than bitter commentary.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

The following was posted here just the other day. If folks think you are nuts for knitting, just show them this! And thanks to the one who posted this!

http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0910/knitting-demotivational-poster-1256324919.jpg


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

I also knit on my lunch break. They're jealous of you! You're relaxing and being creative at the same time. Ignore them, especially when they start asking you to make something for them. I tell them "I only knit for my family."


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

My -Ex--boyfriend used to say "27 1/2" whenever I would count my stitches, rows, etc. It would get me very annoyed. That and many other reasons are the cause of my leaving him. He didn't think it mattered! Huh.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I have comments made to me about all the things I do. Sewing , knitting, crochet etc. They think I am a little off for spending valuable time sewing my own cloths or making knitted head bands when I could just go buy that stuff. In their mind they have real jobs and real things to do and isn't it so nice that I have time to indulge myself in crafting like I do. They never think that if they could not just buy things at the store, they don't have the skill and knowledge to make it for themselves. They think that people from all around the world will just continue to supply them with the cheap ready made things they consume daily. I think that could easily change given the world economy and then they will have much more interest in having you show them how to make something as basic as socks or a winter hat. I have people ask me to do basic mending for them all the time. Right now I am sewing for a person who has such extreme fitting problems that they can't fit into ready to wear clothing. I am amazed that women my age can't put a hem in a pair of pants.


Uh, yeah--my daughter can't sew a button on, and if she loses her hem, she staples it. Don't know what happened to her  People that try on a pair of hand-knitted socks that fit their feet perfectly understand why you spend the time (and for me it takes TIME!) knitting. I have, however, reached the age where I don't CARE what others say, and I'm happier for it.

People thought all creative people were insane until they made it big. Don't give your friends/co-workers another thought.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Several years ago I had a stroke and was hospitalized and my right side was severely affected. Because I was unable to do much I asked my daughter to bring my crochet hook and some yarn. (I do knit but using two needles in a bed was more difficult to handle.) The first several days I could hardly get through a small number of stitches. A week or so later -- while in a nursing home -- I improved and made lots of progress. Then, less than a month later I had made door decorations for all surrounding patients on my floor. I returned home several months later and the doctor credited much of my success to the therapy from the handwork I did. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and need no assistance of any type to living in my home. I am 86 yrs. young. Only because I was bored laying in a hospital bed did I accomplish this. It was REAL therapy!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I was blessed to be in a community when growing up where it was expected that any time ladies got together or those same ladies at home would do handwork. My family and friends think that I am not feeling well if I am not doing something with my hands. 

My Mother crocheted miles of thread and yarn. I really don't know how many full and queen size bedspreads she completed, I can think of at least seven and I am quite certain that there were some I didn't see. Then there were the many smaller things, pillow slip edgings, fancy embroidered dish towels with crocheted edgings, potholders, etc., etc. I am just hoping that my example will encourage others to use their time in productive activity.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had people tell me "you can buy a sweater or scarf" whatever I happen to be knitting and I say but I enjoy making it. They do not understand the satisfaction of creating something with a ball of yarn. I am currently knitting a scarf for my sons girlfriend. The yarn is a little expensive ($45.00) but it is beautiful and I am enjoying making it for her for Christmas. I don't undertand why anyone has to have negative comment to begin with :roll:


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently did a craft show with my knitting. A few classes from the local high school came in to see the "art" at those stands. A girl looked at all I had, asked, "Did you make ALL of this." When I assured her that almost all of it was my work, she asked, "Are you BORED?" I had to laugh. She did not realize, with all that knitting, there was no time to be bored! Ah, youth!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I stopped taking my knitting to work for lunch-time knitting because I couldn't find a quiet place where people would leave me alone! I worked at a college so there were a number of buildings and places I could hide out. However, there were students and workers everywhere and someone ALWAYS interrupted me and wanted to talk about knitting --usually THEIR knitting. LOL! THen it would be time to go back to work and I'd have lugged my knitting bag from home to have achieved one row. Retired now so I happy knit along with rare interruptions!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Tell these unknowing fools that it is the only diet that works for me, and them show them your slender hands and fingers. Works for me. Now if I could only figure out how to knit with my feet I could trim down another part of my body.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

they are daft. I use to take my knitting or what ever I was working on to work with me and do it during breaks, and lunch time everyone would gather around and watch. Some even asked to learn. And I did get them started. Even the handicap clients I worked with. So if your insane that makes the rest of the world insane. Yep, your co-workers are bloomn' daft for sure. Next time tell them anyone want to learn how to relax you'll give them a list of materials and you can teach them how to get started. Just keep knitting...cause if you don't you will become like them daft. Heck if there is anyone on the insane side its those that don't knit, crochet or anything else useful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sunday I went to a talk by the very renouned Noam Chomsky. There were so many people that they opened 3 other lecture rooms and had to live stream the presentation into these rooms, all with standing room only--must have been at least 1000+ people trying to get in. By the time I got into 1 auditorium there were very few seats left so I grabbed the first 1 I could get to and who was sitting there? Why a woman knitting socks. I would have taken some work with me, but thought it would be too confusing to try an knit in that venue. Boy was I sorry I didn't bring something with me.

Many people are raised to fear, yes fear, being seen as different or standing out. So anything that looks different makes them react. It is ALWAYS their issue, not ours. For me it raises questions of values that we live by. Why would anyone even think of judging another person for doing something that causes no harm to themselves, to others, or the universe! It is more a sorrow for those repressed people who are not free to express themselves in positive and personal ways.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


I never worry about those comments. They come from people who suffer from various problems. Envy, jealousy, sloth, insanity, gossip, etc. I only suffer from obsessive compulsive, repetitive motion disorder and super pattern collector. Oh forgot the yarn stash enhancer disorder. 
Ask they what they do to keep from being sent to the "funny farm" or jail. If I have to just sit there listening to the crap some people come up with I would slug someone with my thermos. Good thing I work by myself, huh?


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

A group of us at my office meets every Wednesday at noon in the conference room to knit or crochet. The woman who reserves the room and sends out the reminder notice also heads up a knitting for charity effort; the internal office website has a link to her blog. She takes donations of yarn, kept in a huge carton in her office, and anyone who wants to can come get whatever they need to make something for the homeless. Other staff members will wander in occasionally to see what we're working on; we always try to recruit. No one thinks we're odd!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I once was on the phone with a computer tech support woman and I have a very slow computer. So while we were waiting for something to load, I mentioned that she must have to do a lot of waiting on her job, and said jokingly, "I hope you have your knitting with you!"-- never expecting that indeed she was knitting as we spoke. Crazy? No - smart. I'm going to start asking the men techies the same question. Maybe something will sink in


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I usually get compliments and people saying they wish they could knit. But I do get the odd dissenter, and I think they are jealous, so they have to poke fun to save face.

I only get twenty minutes for lunch, and I would kill to be able to knit during that time, but I also need time to eat, and by the time I got settled in, I'd have to put it all away again. 

My boyfriend, though he won't admit it rolls his eyes at me every time I get my knitting out, but he doesn't complain when I hand him something I've been making right in front of him. 

Ignore them!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

So NOT insane. People ask me why I knit when I can buy ready made (and cheap) sweaters in shops. I tell them I get a lot of PLEASURE from doing it (unless it's going wrong, but I don't tell them that part!), it's THERAPEUTIC as it can be relaxing, it's satisfying as I MADE IT, and it's different to anything you can by in the shops so I AM NOT A CLONE. I also like the motto I have seen on bags, etc "I knit so I don't kill people" .. he he ..


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Sandiego, how did you manage to take your knitting on a plane. I didn't think knitting needles were allowed. I could have done an awful lot on my visits to New Zealand and the USA. Have they listed the ban now I wonder.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

No you are not the strange one. Actually whenever I knit in public I usually get very positive reactions. Frequently I get the, "I wish I knew how to do that.". So off we go and learn the very basics. I love starting new "addicts".


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Crickett, They're daft, and if they were knitting they would'nt have time to make disparaging remarks about you. So close your ears and keep those needles clacking. Gee


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your co-workers just don't get it. What ever you are knitting set it up so that you can bind the item off during lunch, hold it up and take your time looking it over so they see what you have accomplished. Take the item, fold it, put it in your knitting bag, get up and go back to work. lol lol The next day have a new project on the needles.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Sandiego, how did you manage to take your knitting on a plane. I didn't think knitting needles were allowed. I could have done an awful lot on my visits to New Zealand and the USA. Have they listed the ban now I wonder.


Its an urban legend that knitting needles were prohibited. The US Federal Register lists as Permitted Items: 
B. Toys, Hobby Items and Other Items Posing Little Risk
(1) Knitting and crochet needles.

But, I cannot speak to UK rules and regs!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I work in a co-op gallery and knit when there are no customers. I knit on planes, at the doctors office, in restaurants, on the bus and in the car if someone else will drive, watching tv, watching my grandtwins, and with a couple of local knitting groups. Too much yarn and not enough time!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

It's your break you should do what you want with it! You're knitting - some people may be reading - some may be doing that text thing .... what difference does it make? It's your time, do what you want with it. At least you're accomplishing something!


----------



## hijakes (May 24, 2011)

If I'm sittin', I'm knittin' (unless, of course, I'm checking KP forum!) You are NOT wierd, you are creative!
I've had many knitters approach me and share stories when they see me knitting. Are you co-workers perhaps a little jealous?


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I've only just began knitting in "public" and I have not had one negative comment to date. Usually the first to approach are the fellow knitters. We talk about patterns and needles and wool yak yak yak. It's easy to converse with fellow knitters.
Most none knitters will generally ask what I am knitting and compliment me on the wool and my "patience".
After a while the people in the places that I work (I work from my home but also go into a few offices a week) started asking more pointed questions about pattern sources, wool sources etc.
I have one lady who went out yesterday to buy some wool at Michael's and one little 8 year old who wants me to teach her to knit.
Your co-workers are just "giving you the business". I wouldn't be surprised to see one or two bring in their own knitting over time.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yesterday I had to take my Mum for an eyetest for Diabetus She's 89 I took my knitting and knitted at the bus stop sitting on the bus at another bus stop standing this time on the bus. . then in the hospital. The only person to mention my knitting was an old lady with dementia who had drops in her eyes and asked her daughter 'Is that a man knitting over there. it must be a man because they are wearing a suit.' i went over an showed her I was definitely not a man. No one else mentioned the knitting. This is in the UK where people don't comment on others very much.


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I used to do the same thing when I was working. I was knitting through early in the morning and during lunch. People would stop by my desk and ask me what I was knitting and said they would have liked to be able to do the same thing but they did not know how. Your friends are probably jealous because they don't have the same talent. Keep doing it, it's better than people who go out to smoke during their lunch or drink.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Not Queer!! I carry my knitting with me where ever I go. I agree with the other comments - keep knitting at lunch or where ever.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I spend many hours (unfortunately) in the waiting rooms of doctors offices. Recently I started taking my knitting with me and have been met with much astonishment and praise for my work. Most people seem impressed with the fact that "people still do that". It makes the time pass quicker and still get something done.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I was knitting in a doctor's office and got complitments of a simple, very inexpensive scarf. Some young girls said they wished they knew how. I am talking worldly looking early twenty something girls. Another time I got a "wish someone would knit for me." Some others regretted neve learning. 

I wonder what your colleagues are really thinking. Maybe jealous because you have a hobby and skill? Don't sound like a very friendly bunch. 
Karen


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

You are not insane for knitting in your lunch hour. I can only think that the people passing comments are jealous of someone who is able to apply themselves and knit lovely things - in any case, how rude of them to comment! You continue to knit wherever and whenever you want - I am with you all the way.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a retired teacher, but I still work sometimes as a substitute. I often take my knitting to work on during the off period. If the kids see it, they are almost always interested, even the boys. Ii's a shame that when we grow up, we become so dismissive of "old fashioned" things. I'm guessing they're just a tad envious. And narrow-mided to boot. Hang in there.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Tell them that this is your art. It is! 

Their problem ----NOT YOURS.


----------



## Deborah.Cox495 (Nov 17, 2011)

No. It maintains a calmness within my spirit and I even pray when I knit projects. There is a peace in knitting and crochet that only we understand. Keep it on keeping on smile.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I was a patient in the hospital for a long stay and was working on a baby afghan. Before I left, 2 nurses asked if I could make one for them. They were amazed at the finished product. 

I also cannot understand the fact that the generation having children now, cannot mend, take up a hem or take a garment around the waist. When I visit my daughter, I have a stack of "Ma jobs" 4 feet high to do. Anything from taking in waists (my grandson is a beanpole) to putting on boyscout and leader patches. I am going for Xmas and I know I have many projects already. I leave a supply of colors of thread, needles, scissors, etc. there for convenieince.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do we care what people think of us, I love knitting, wish I could crochet, It is strange but I always notice babies that have hand knitted wollies on, I always think they are very much loved. Also it is a topic of conversation, if you are queer so are the rest of us, Do I care No EnjoyxxBeth


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


I knit in public and it works as well as walking a puppy to start conversation. I was knitting on the plane going to Cancun last week and everybody was asking what I was knitting. When I said it was for charity, one said doing socks and mitains for charity too and another one said she was knitting for hospital maternity wing. On the plane coming back, they all asked how far I was with my project. I did knit on the beach, with the ocean as decor. It was Knitting in Paradise for the Quebec girl I am. I'll post a picture taken especially for Knitting Paradise Ladies. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Those of us who knit, crochet, sew, cross-stitch enjoy the creative process, no matter what form. Those that criticize obviously have no clue about being creative! They'd rather spend money in a store to buy something cheap and machine-made.
They don't deserve response! It's extremely rude to comment on what someone is doing or not!
JuneK


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Idle hands = devils work. I also knit/crochet every spare moment I have. People have made positive comments to me. I cannot listen to radio or have the TV on without doing something creative such as knitting or crocheting.
Keep on knitting and ignore the comments. You'll have something to show for it.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Not only do people knit at lunch, but elsewhere...I used to take WIPs with me to bar association meetings, bar conferences, in court during recess, etc - there was a group of half a dozen to a dozen people who knit through boring keynote speeches (and a few good ones, too) and presentations. I always knit at meetings simply because if I don't, my mind wanders and I miss half of what's going on. It helps me focus. Well, as much as I CAN focus these days.... :- )
With apologies to Knitting Goddess Elizabeth Zimmerman, my mantra is"Knit on with confidence...through crises, breaks and meetings."


----------



## mcharon (Nov 29, 2011)

I also knit a lot in public. The only response I've gotten are positive - even requests from people I didn't know. It's very relaxing and passes time, especially when waiting for appointments.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think you can take seriously anything anybody says at work if it's not about work.

You can avoid office gossip by such things as counting, marking, concentrating, etc. That's good but they may be interested in what you would say and what you are thinking.

Oh, well, your thoughts!! 

Keep knitting - it's YOUR thing!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course I don't think you are insane but I will say my co-workers always seem interested in what I'm making and frequently check out my new projects. I work with both men and women. Maybe it's your co-workers who are a little bit insane!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


yes!

I get told all the time that I can buy a scarf for $10 or less at Walmart . . . and socks are even cheaper.

Little do they know that if I didn't knit, I might have to hurt someone . . .


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

You are fine, very fine. 
Soon those very People will ask you to make things for them.
Well you know how to react to such a request. 
Knitting is not just two needles and some yarn. It is Math,
Measurements, reading, interpreting, manipulating, inventing
etc. etc.

I knit whenever and wherever I can and proudly wear the items I made.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I also take my knitting everywhere. Have spent alot of time lately in hospital with friends/family. I've noticed in the surgical waiting rooms there is a basket with yarn, needles and a project. They have it out to help "soothe" those that are waiting. Just pick it up and start knitting (no project....just knitting). The only comments I have received is why would I go to so much trouble when I could just buy it. That frustrates me....but they also will never get anything I knit. Some people just don't understand that any project made by hand is a treasure....not a "bother".


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

People don't understand - the feeling of creating is great and the items look much better than bought, I think. 

Just like having a dog - they just don't realize!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit whenever I can, at the movies before the show starts, at the doctors office, in the the car ( even at night I have a light around my neck.) my husband is driving of course. Yesterday my daughter met an old friend at a coffee shop and while they were talking I took out my little make up case that I carry in my purse and worked on a pot holder.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Geri, Very excellent. Have you had these made up into cards to hand out?


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

OM goodness NO, my friends have asked to put together a knitting group, and some only crochet. What a great way to spend your lunch time! However, we do think we are all nuts for buying and buying yarns and keeping a stash of yarn in huge totes. Ignore them, they are only jealous that you aren't eating all the calories and getting something done and finely made during your off time.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, i have had people say things about knitting and how weird it is since you can buy things cheaper. so i have a t-shirt that says "i knit so i won't kill anyone" that usually shuts people up when they see the shirt. also one that says "i have two sharp sticks, you have two eyes, any questions?"


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

that is very funny.


----------



## puzzlme (Sep 26, 2011)

They may think you're insane, but you're probably the sanist among them. Knitting calms you. I knit everywhere including football games. You go girl!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I do the same thing. Quite often, my lunch hour is the only knitting time I get all day. No one has ever made any "daft" comments or told me I'm strange for knitting. On the contrary, quite often people come over and ask me what I'm knitting. They're always very interested. The security guard even keeps dropping hints. ("Remember, my neck size is 18-1/2". I'd like it in beige, brown or blue.") One co-worker asked me if I'd help her learn, and of course I was happy to do so. Knitting is not something you see much of these days, but there are still a few of us who find it an enjoyable hobby. People who would look down on you for doing this aren't worth a moment's thought. I'm guessing they're jealous that they don't know how to knit!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Insane...are you kidding! I think I am more sane because of knitting...it's relaxing, creative, and keeps the mind active and alive.
I find when I knit in public I create conversation. 
So keep knitting during lunch...bet before long someone will want to know how to knit and you will be giving lessons. ;-)


----------



## marianne620 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have run into many people,who acted as rudely about my knitting or chrocheting. I used to let it bother me,even though I really didn't care what they thought I really was offended that they thought it was fun or something to try and embarrass me. I found the best way for me to handle it was explain that if I didn't knit they wouldn't have anyone to make rude unsolicited negative comments to, therefore I am providing a great public service to the small minded,and the creatively crippled, they rarely comment on anything I do again.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I have comments made to me about all the things I do. Sewing , knitting, crochet etc. They think I am a little off for spending valuable time sewing my own cloths or making knitted head bands when I could just go buy that stuff. In their mind they have real jobs and real things to do and isn't it so nice that I have time to indulge myself in crafting like I do. They never think that if they could not just buy things at the store, they don't have the skill and knowledge to make it for themselves. They think that people from all around the world will just continue to supply them with the cheap ready made things they consume daily. I think that could easily change given the world economy and then they will have much more interest in having you show them how to make something as basic as socks or a winter hat. I have people ask me to do basic mending for them all the time. Right now I am sewing for a person who has such extreme fitting problems that they can't fit into ready to wear clothing. I am amazed that women my age can't put a hem in a pair of pants.


This sounds just like what my grandmother would tell me while she was teaching me to crochet, sew buttons, hems, and make really basic doll clothes. She would say, "What if something happens and there is no store to run to or you have no money for fancy store bought things? Will your babies be cold and naked because you can't use your own two hands?" Really stuck with me. She grew up in Germany and lived through WWII before immigrating to America, so she knew what she was talking about. She passed away before teaching me to knit, but she is the reason I picked up a book and taught myself. With the economy now, and having 4 kids of my own, I am very grateful to my grandma that I can let down the hem and move a button over on a pair of pants instead of buying a brand new pair when they get a little small. Now my 11 year old (the oldest) is learning to sew and crochet. To answer the original question, I've had people make comments about knitting being for old people, or looking at me funny. I think it is their problem because they don't know what they are missing out on. Besides what do they think, that when they hit a certain birthday they will just pick up some needles and be able to knit a sweater because they are old enough?? Knitting takes a lot of time and practice to learn! If you are like me, you have to use all the free time you have to finish up Christmas gifts!!


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

My coworker was knitting @ work & that's what got my knitting again.I had stopped with raising my children & working full time.I glad I'm back.MY mother & Aunts always had knitting or crocheting with them


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> Yesterday I had to take my Mum for an eyetest for Diabetus She's 89 I took my knitting and knitted at the bus stop sitting on the bus at another bus stop standing this time on the bus. . then in the hospital. The only person to mention my knitting was an old lady with dementia who had drops in her eyes and asked her daughter 'Is that a man knitting over there. it must be a man because they are wearing a suit.' i went over an showed her I was definitely not a man. No one else mentioned the knitting. This is in the UK where people don't comment on others very much.


Exactly!! We're far too polite - LOL - I love it when someone asks what I'm making; it breaks the ice and gives you someone to chat too when you're hanging around waiting. Perhaps we shouldn't wait for someone to ask us - we should just announce it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Everyone has their own thing to do in life. I would rather a person knit than spend time spreading gossip or smoking cigarettes! It could be that your co-workers are a bit envious of your hobby! Don't let them stop you. Maybe you can find another co-worker that crochets, knits or another project that they would like to work on at the same time with you. Personally I would feel sorry for the others!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit on my lunch hour every day and yes, I consider myself insane, but not from knitting.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit on my lunch hour every day and yes, I consider myself insane, but not from knitting.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

This past weekend my wife and I went to a BAM bookstore cafe, I had brought along some really super chunky wool hanks, you know the kind that look more like dread locks than yarn? People watched on and thought it was so sweet that I would hold the hanks of yard while my wife (and best friend) Megan balled it up. But their expressions soon turned to one of confusion when the ball was finished and Megan went off to look for books and I started casting onto my new # 15 Addy Turbos, just love those Addy Turbos. Yeah, they might think I'm a little strange, it doesn't take knitting to prove that. They might think I a bit crazed, but what they might not realize is that I was in total knitting bliss. Insane? why yes, and you? Good, I'd hoped you know that bliss too.

Happy Knitting.

Tom


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

No definitely not. I agree that I think they are jealous. What a productive way to spend your lunch break. I used to read a book


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Keep on knitting and have fun! If you have an office exchange make something as your gift. I also read or took a walk on my lunch breaks. At one point I would go to a park and stretch out on a roll up mat that I had bought in Florida. Almost went to sleep one day, as it was so relaxing. In the fall I would collect persimmons at the park to use in baking.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit where ever and when ever you can.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

They only think I'm crazy when I knit while I'm walking. Otherwise I get nothing but positive comments.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to have a 45 minute commute by train from the Chicago burbs into downtown to work and to pass the time I would either knit or read. A fellow passenger once asked me if I was "financially deprived"(!?), because in her country or origin, people that make things with their hands are financially deprived. I have also been asked "why knit it when you can buy it?" To these folks I say I'm very creative, I love what I do and I find it very relaxing. Besides, it's my drug of choice - cheaper than drugs, cigarettes, and booze, and better for my health and it keeps the brain working - My advice to you: Keep knitting, enjoy it, and others can deal with it whichever way they choose. Remember: Opinions are like belly buttons - everybody has one.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are insane you are in good company. Spending your lunch break discussing the latest office or Hollywood scandall is non-productive as is critical comments on someone using their God given talents. Keep knitting. The Devil finds work for idle hands. Edith


----------



## Patricia45 (Aug 7, 2011)

I had to smile when I read your post as I can so relate to what you are expriencing......I had different ones state to me that what I was doing is just a waste of time as no one ever knits anymore...I smile and say well someone had to knit the sweater, scarf or what ever it is they were wearing and even if it was done by machine it was set up by someone who made the pattern and formed the project to begin with..mine is just hand made and not machine made... so go ahead and smile at the ones who question and make your beautiful garments.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I think more people knit than we know but just not in public.

The only time I feel any mental thing going on (depressed) is when something does not come out right. That is sad. 

Any comments about this from anybody. I guess it's good to leave that garment and do something easy that you feel enthusiastic about and then go back to either fix it or scrap it! :-(

Any comments!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have found people are fascinated that I knit. For some reason they don't think I'm "the knitter type"..whatever that is. I always have a no brainer project to work on when I'm traveling or waiting, etc. Can still chat and be social...I've found that helps others think I'm not so crazy. But Do I care? I love knitting!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course not!! Could it be that they are jealous? When I worked in an office, I used to knit during my lunch hours and even some of my co-workers would do the same thing; we even watched a soap opera and knitted. I wouldn't pay any attention to that--just keep on being happy knitting!!Have a good week. :lol:


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

If knitting in public makes you insane, then give me insanity! It's the most relaxing hobby I have ever found and my grandkids love it when I knit for them. I'll bet if you knitted something for one of your co-workers, their attitude would change!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I knit all the time at lunch and breaks and my only problem is that people want me to knit something for them. And when I am not knitting during breaks and all, I have people stop to ask if I am feeling ok.


----------



## BethBonar (Dec 4, 2011)

I get just the opposit... most of them say I wish I could knit. I take my knitting everywhere and get it out when every I standing still.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


When I started knitting, I brought it to work and knit during my lunch time and got some snickers and giggles. But before too long, another girl would bring some yarn & needles and pretty soon there were about 5 of us sittin' & Knittin'. It turned out to be a very lovely way to get ready for the afternoon. During that time I wished for more time to knit, and now that I'm retired, that's what it do. It all works out.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely not. They are daft. I knit on planes, in doctor's waiting rooms. waiting to get a haircut, anywhere I have some time on my hands.

Mamaroz


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Bless you!!! You are the smart one because by knitting over your lunch, you are more refreshed to return to your work! Keep it up! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


:roll:
Of course U R insane. All crafters are. It's the nutty creative gene we've all got. We create works of art. The comments are made to people who knit in public when people who don't knit or do other crafts [Yes Virginia, there ARE such people] feel annoyed because they see somebody doing something they themselves CAN'T or WON'T TRY to do.

I get stares and comments about knitting/crocheting on the commuter bus, at the MD's office waiting room, and in the lunchroom at work. Sometimes, I even get compliments. I've heard the "old ladies" routine a lot. I usually ignore it or say something silly like "Better old than dead!" or "Yes, dearie" in a trembly voice. Usually I'm too busy working on my project to worry myself about dumb comments and stares from a banana-brain. :roll:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I once worked (back in the '70's) in an office, before I took up knitting and other hand work. Had a friend who knitted and crocheted tiny things for her daughter's Barbie doll collection. Another friend there would work on knitting argyle socks for her husband, as a gift . That would be a real challenge for me. I was fascinated by both of them. Both of these ladies were doing something they enjoyed, and producing something useful, for someone they loved. The others in the group were sitting around gossiping and usually smoking! Small break room, so those who knit were tolerating the smoke.

About the same time, I decided to take up hand work in order to cope with my own withdrawal from smoking. It worked! I could no longer tolerate smoke due to haveing survived the Hong Kong flu, but needed something to keep my hands busy when not working. 
Your critics might just be wishing they could acquire such a useful activity, but sometimes people cannot say what they really think. We have become too "politically correct." In my opinion. You get my vote for being very sane. 


crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

marianne620 said:


> I have run into many people,who acted as rudely about my knitting or chrocheting. I used to let it bother me,even though I really didn't care what they thought I really was offended that they thought it was fun or something to try and embarrass me. I found the best way for me to handle it was explain that if I didn't knit they wouldn't have anyone to make rude unsolicited negative comments to, therefore I am providing a great public service to the small minded,and the creatively crippled, they rarely comment on anything I do again.


I LOVE YOU!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I knit every morning at work before my shift starts and all the people want to know what I am working on and most people a fascinated when I am in public never was I criticized..you go girl and do your thing and be proud !!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Some folks read on their lunch breaks, some knit, some smoke, some knit on busses, some knit while waiting for their turn to play cards.. none of these folks are crazy and neither are you.. Keep knitting wherever and whenever you like.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit or crochet every day on my lunch and sometimes on my breaks if I get one. Poo on them if they are so jealous they have to make comments. I have started taking my knitting and crocheting with me wherever I go. I can multi-task with the best of them!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you are totally sane. I have had the nicest conversations with total strangers who are attracted to my knitting in public. I especially enjoy when people share with me their memories of their deceased mothers, aunts, relatives who knitted. They share what the person was like, what they knitted and how much they enjoyed sharing time with that person. I hope my son has the same memories when I have gone to the Great Yarn Shop in the Hereafter!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

No way are you insane knitting in your lunchbreak I would love to be able to do that. Lucky u, I just think they are jelous. Keep up the good work


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

No its them,i usually get asked what i am making when i knit at the Dr's or elsewhere,some insecure people think you are showing off as they feel inadequate,as someone said some people cant sew on a button.
When i did miniature houses and roomboxes people would come to my house and be amazed and what i had done,but also lobbed a lot of put down comments at me,i put a sign in my craft room,"please do not comment on the houses if you have nothing good to say,as a smack in the mouth often offends",no more comments.
When i beaded in public people were stunned and i got lots of attention,and asked me if i would make them one for $5-$10,haha sure,90 hours work no problems,haha.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

While in hospital recovering from back surgery I had to lay flat on my back and spent the time knitting a large blanket for a cousin who had just had a baby. Caused something of a fuss as visiting time saw me being surrounded as other people's visitors stopped by to comment and admire! I knit wherever I go and, sometimes, on the way there! Not enough knitters in the world imho!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Some say I'm insane, some say I'm an addict, others say they wish they knew how to knit. I was told one time that opinions are like belly buttons....everyone has one. No one says your opinion has to be the same as mine. I just give an odd face to those who say I'm insane, smile and not to those who say I'm an addict, and find out where those who say they wish they knew how to knit live and if close enough I volunteer to get together with them on a regular basis to teach them if they are interested.


----------



## emai (Oct 24, 2011)

no your not insane, you just enjoy what you do. whenever im at the doctor and know i have to wait i take my knitting with me or to places alike. i do get the odd look and comments but hey as least i'm happy doing my thing. go for it and don't worry about what other's think. if we are mad for what we do well i bet there is alot of us around.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dowager said:


> The following was posted here just the other day. If folks think you are nuts for knitting, just show them this! And thanks to the one who posted this!
> 
> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0910/knitting-demotivational-poster-1256324919.jpg


That is so cute. I wonder if this photo would make a difference to my grandson?


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I knit during lunch when the weather is nice and I can sit outside in the park and relax. If I'm really trying to finish something, I'll even knit in my car during my lunch break. I don't knit at my desk at work because there are too many interruptions (what are you making, how do you do that, my mom/grandma used to do that.....). I like my knitting time to be quiet. It's the most relaxing hour of my day


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago I began bringing my knitting to work to do during mid-morning breaks and lunch hour (30 min.). I was told by a co-worker that I couldn't do that at my desk since it was distracting. I informed her that if I couldn't knit on my break she couldn't take a smoke break. I haven't heard a negative comment since and in fact I have received a lot of positive feedback. Just be true to yourself and be happy.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Could it be that they want your undivided attention when they're at the same time, they may feel slighted. Just a thought!


----------



## Munch (Nov 6, 2011)

Knitting is splendid psychotherapy. Keep it up, you'll stay sane!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite comments came one day when I sitting at the airport waiting to catch a flight. An older gentleman sat down beside me and watched intently and then said "I haven't seen anyone knit like that since my mom and I didn't think anyone knitted any more." He was quite interested in the scarf I was making at the time. I even knit at the hair salon while waiting for the color and on my hair to take lol!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


When I worked I would knit during my lunch also.......where I worked it was a lunch friendly place as it was a manufacturing plant and the only place us office workers had to eat was in the lunchroom with smelly sweaty dirty foul mouths guys.....so I would eat at my desk and knit.....there was a woman there that frequented auctions.....and one time she brought me a garbage filled with yarn.....sorry to say, it was so old, brittle and water damaged but she was so proud of herself...I never told her anything other than thank you !!!!


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

nope. I do the same thing. I had a coworker told me I should stop because it made me look old. It didn't stop me, but her rude comment stopped me from making her a baby afghan the following year when she finally was expecting.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it is very relaxing to knit during lunch. I teach 1st grade and I am going to start knitting during lunch just to try and relieve the stress. 

People always compliment me on my knitting. Many say they wish they could knit but that they don't have the time or patience.

Thanks for the idea.

Joyce


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

You answered your own question. They are all daft! Envy shows a face in many odd ways.


crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree, they are just jealous of you! I think they are the ones with a problem. You aren't making negative comments about them!! Don't pay any attention to them, Honey. Actual medical studies on blood pressure and stress find that knitting and crocheting lower your blood pressure and make you calmer and happier. So, that makes you infinitely more sane than any of your co-workers!
Shirley


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I hate wasting time sitting and waiting....and waiting.so I try to take a small project to knit. I love to take something so strange that it keeps them all guessing what I am making. A lot of people think I am a real odd ball knitting but I don't mind it keeps me occupied and happy and the others I knit for love it.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

only my husband that I know of anyhow...Its like he thinks I am taking attention away from him or something!!!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep my stuff by the phone...put it on speaker when someone calls so my hands are free..and get SO much done...


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I do that loudspeaker and I can knit. I don't mind a long chat then. Two birds....one stone


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> Geri, Very excellent. Have you had these made up into cards to hand out?


Martha, are you referring to me and the cute pic I put up? 
If so, then no I don't have any cards made up but its not a bad idea...I'm gonna think on it!


----------



## defarge1946 (Nov 29, 2011)

You need to read Stephanie Pearl McPhee. You're not insane, you're being productive with your time, unlike your co-workers. What you need, though, is a shirt that says "I knit so that I don't have to kill anyone." That should do it...


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Who cares if we are insane. What a nice 'insane' way to be. And if you add up all of our productive minutes, you realize how much time others spend doing nothing! Knit on!!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a sign that not enough people were taught to knit at an early enough age. I among them. There was never anyone I knew who taught knitting. Once I was approaching 60, I found this wonderful thing called a yarn shop and they had knitting classes at affordable prices. I've never looked back. My SIL tried to teach me but we lived about 1500 miles apart and a too brief in-person lesson during a visit, didn't last long enough for me to understand what I should be doing. I was never able to translate the photos in the "how to knit" book she had me buy into what my hands should be doing. 
As has been suggested, some of the comments are from people who are jealous but most simply haven't been exposed to knitting and that's a shame. It's a skill that I think we should all be taught in elementary schools. Instead, fewer and fewer skills are being taught. I did learn to sew in school and that was a valuable skill that I've used all of my life.


----------



## karenlynn (May 23, 2011)

When I first started taking my knitting with me our children were small and they weren't too sure they liked it but soon good used to it. While waiting for a tendon repair on our Grand daughter the other day in the hospital there were 5 ladies in there either knitting or crocheting. You can also learn something from others while doing it. Keep it up!


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I retired a few years ago, moved back to my hometown after decades away and joined a few good women's clubs. I noticed that no one was knitting or crocheting in the meetings and asked about it. It seems there was a woman a few years ago in a lot of these clubs who knitted and clacked! Drove them crazy! Now I don't "clack" when I knit but I don't dare, yet, to bring back knitting to these clubs where I am a newby. Soooo, what I am saying, one can get intimidated about knitting. But in your situation, and I've been there, keep on knitting and tell them they don't know what they are missing. With time, they will see what you mean. And with time, I will be knitting in these club meetings and not clacking...they probably won't even notice.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Wow!! What horrible co-workers you have.

They're not only daff... they're envious. The creeps!!

You keep on knitting and keep your head high. Your lunch break is "your" time. You're not doing anything unhealthy or dangerous that would endanger their "puny" lives. You have absolutely every right to knit during your lunch break.

Why don't you put on a headset and listen to music as you knit at work... and pay them no mind. If they make comments, to which they are entitled (It's a free country), you won't hear them. Tune them OUT.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

PS: I was lucky. When I was working... I knitted during break and lunchtime. I began to do this, when I saw a woman crocheting at work.

Most came to me and asked what I was making... and when I gave a few scarfs to co-workers as birthday gifts... many were hoping they'd get one too... one even used to tell me every once in a while... with an impish look on her face... remember, I like black. No one, no one made fun of me.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

No and neither do the people who watch you knit. One thing that I am finding out as I grow older and wiser...... Wheather they want to admit it or not...... They admire your work and wish they could do the same. Great for the brain.... Hmmmmmmmmm wonder that they do on their lunch hour to nurish their brain.......


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> No and neither do the people who watch you knit. One thing that I am finding out as I grow older and wiser...... Wheather they want to admit it or not...... They admire your work and wish they could do the same. Great for the brain.... Hmmmmmmmmm wonder that they do on their lunch hour to nurish their brain.......


What they do is stuff their bellies with bad food.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

True, if you knit a scarf for ONE co-worker then the others want on also. Find someone in the office that could appreciate what you are doing and made them a beautiful scarf. Something more than stocking knit. Hade and watch what will happen. Talk about turning green. :mrgreen:


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

My doctor was trying to learn to knit and made a mess of the purse she was knitting. I took it home with me and finished her purse - felting and all. It was sooooooooooo cute if I say so myself. Anyway, I took it to her and she had a fit over it and showed it to everyone that worked in the office. Now when I go to the doctor the staff always ask me what I am knitting..... can they see it. I set down and knit and patients want to know more about what I am knitting.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitting is one area that I can feel important with my daught-in-laws. At least they make me feel important.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I vote for the headset and blinders so you want see or hear them. :thumbup:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

No, but I do wonder why it bothers you what they say.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am retired now but when I worked I always knitted on my lunch time. In fact many people came to me on my lunch time for me to teach them to knit. Here is something to share with all those who think we are insane for knitting.

http://m.good.is/post/prisoners-transform-through-knitting-behind-bars/


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I knit in the car, I knit in the air (on a plane), I knit when I sat with my SIL while she was getting chemo, I knit when I get up, I knit when I watch TV, if that means insane, I MUST really be there.


----------



## pennyanne (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a saying "Knitting keeps me from unraveling"
I knit in church so I can pay attention


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I have a daughter who just "knows" I'm crazy because of it and she won't talk to me anymore for other reasons. We never have really got along though. Of course, she is glad to get anything handmade for free. :thumbdown: :XD: :XD:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I knit in public if I have something I am working on, may be just jealous of your skills. I don't knit in church anywhere else is fair game.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

When I worked I always took my knitting or crocheting with me. But then again most of my nursing staff were knitting with me :-D


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I love to drive my co-workers nuts by knitting, embroidering, crocheting during my lunch hour. They say I can't just sit still without having my hands busy. But you know what? One of them asked me if I would devote a few lunch hours to teaching her how to knit. So for Christmas I'm giving her a spare skein of worsted and a pair of needles and a coupon to redeem for lessons. I know she's serious as she mentions it almost every day and has bragged to the others in the office that she is going to learn how to do that. Once she masters knitting she wants to learn crochet. Leading by example is my motto. I've taught several women who said they were unteachable and they are devoted knitters and crocheters now. All had great success in their first efforts. Patience is the key.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Who cares if we are insane. What a nice 'insane' way to be. And if you add up all of our productive minutes, you realize how much time others spend doing nothing! Knit on!!!


Well said, Kooka!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I am retired now but when I worked I always knitted on my lunch time. In fact many people came to me on my lunch time for me to teach them to knit. Here is something to share with all those who think we are insane for knitting.
> 
> http://m.good.is/post/prisoners-transform-through-knitting-behind-bars/


Great photo, Paulette. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

anastasia said:


> Yes, I have a daughter who just "knows" I'm crazy because of it and she won't talk to me anymore for other reasons. We never have really got along though. Of course, she is glad to get anything handmade for free. :thumbdown: :XD: :XD:


Hummm... you have one of those too, huh?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cynthiaknits said:


> I knit in the car, I knit in the air (on a plane), I knit when I sat with my SIL while she was getting chemo, I knit when I get up, I knit when I watch TV, if that means insane, I MUST really be there.


I'm with you... knitting ALL the time... everywhere. My knitting goes with me most places. Places I don't take my knitting is to the theater for a play, opera, hummm... where else? I can't think of any other place... oh, when I'm on the computer reading or writing on this forum... lol If I had extra pair of arms and hands, I would be knitting then too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It would be when I'm *not* knitting that people might question my sanity. I'm very calm and reasonable *most* of the time I have needles in hand.... Bit you never know when I might snap... I say, keep them guessing!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It would be when I'm *not* knitting that people might question my sanity. I'm very calm and reasonable *most* of the time I have needles in hand.... Bit you never know when I might snap... I say, keep them guessing!!


Dreamweaver your post made me chuckle... Cute post.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

It never fails, everytime I knit in public, someone will come up to me and remark that I remind them of their Grandmother who used to knit. Smiling, I think it's a combination of my gray hair and the needles that brings them back to that happy thought... Makes me happy that I caused someone to think of their Grandmother.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

i also knit in my lunch hour, but haven't had any negative complaints, just comments on how much knitting I do for others and none for myself. This year I have knitted baby things for 5 of my daughter's work colleagues and could be knitting more if I took orders!

A couple of years ago my hubby had problems with light sensitivity in his eyes and couldn't stand any lights on at night, so I knitted plain scarves by the dozen and ended up giving them away to friends, colleagues and a luncheon club to sell at their Christmas fair. :-D


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

There are people who always have negative things to reply and those who look for positive things. Too bad you work with the first type.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> There are people who always have negative things to reply and those who look for positive things. Too bad you work with the first type.


Exactly my thoughts too. They're a bunch of jerks.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I love to drive my co-workers nuts by knitting, embroidering, crocheting during my lunch hour. They say I can't just sit still without having my hands busy. But you know what? One of them asked me if I would devote a few lunch hours to teaching her how to knit. So for Christmas I'm giving her a spare skein of worsted and a pair of needles and a coupon to redeem for lessons. I know she's serious as she mentions it almost every day and has bragged to the others in the office that she is going to learn how to do that. Once she masters knitting she wants to learn crochet. Leading by example is my motto. I've taught several women who said they were unteachable and they are devoted knitters and crocheters now. All had great success in their first efforts. Patience is the key.


How true, how true. Lead by example. That's the way to ensure that wonderful crafts are not lost and continue be a treasure to all of us.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

I had similar at work a few months ago. A colleague 'Coudn't beleive I was doing that', it was only a sock  

The next day when i asked her what was so odd about it she admitted it was because it was something she couldn't do so chin up maybe it's the same with yours


----------



## rjray (Mar 28, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


My husband likes to go to the casino and I really don't like gambling, but I like being with him. My solution is to take my knitting and I sit and knit while he pulls the handle on the slot machine. So many people come up to me and ask what I'm doing or women will tell me"I used to do that". I have many pleasant conversations while knitting at the Casino and many have told me they are bringing thier knitting next time!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I knit in public all the time. I find people who don't knit find it fascinating. I knit on road trips with my husband. 
I knit watching tv and I knit in a plane. It's also my way of tuning out other people...*g*


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

I was in the airport in Minneapolis once and a very pleasant young man came a sat down next to me and started a conversation about how wonderful it is to see people knitting everywhere. He stated that he was trying to learn to knit and had a very funny looking hat that he loved to wear. He told me he was a techno geek and needed to do something to maintain his sanity. For him that was knitting. When anyone comments on his 'nutty' hat he tells them his deceased grandmother made it for him and then they think he's wonderful for wearing something so dear to him. He said it wins him many dates with women. . . . he then asked me if I would go out with him. I just turned 50 and he is 23. Flattery and humor is always shared between knitters!!


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Your colleagues are daft. LOL I knit EVERYWHERE. I've knitted in cars, doctor's offices, hospitals, at work (shhhh!!), on planes, trains, buses. Mostly people ignore me, but a lot ooh and ahh and ask what I'm doing. I've also made some new friends this way, as well as inspired a few to begin a craft.

So...just keep on knitting wherever it feels good!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the saying to keep unraveling.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

But you didn't tell us the out come...... Did you go out with him?????? We are like the Enquirer..... We want to know.. You left us hanging. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I love to drive my co-workers nuts by knitting, embroidering, crocheting during my lunch hour. They say I can't just sit still without having my hands busy. But you know what? One of them asked me if I would devote a few lunch hours to teaching her how to knit. So for Christmas I'm giving her a spare skein of worsted and a pair of needles and a coupon to redeem for lessons. I know she's serious as she mentions it almost every day and has bragged to the others in the office that she is going to learn how to do that. Once she masters knitting she wants to learn crochet. Leading by example is my motto. I've taught several women who said they were unteachable and they are devoted knitters and crocheters now. All had great success in their first efforts. Patience is the key.


There are so many post on this subject that I just now read yours.. June you are my hero!

You like to drive your co-workers nuts!! Love it. LOL

Nevertheless, like all knitter, you are a nice person. You're teaching a co-worker and others that have interest. Way to go!

They are lucky to have you as an instructor.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dentalknitter said:


> I was in the airport in Minneapolis once and a very pleasant young man came a sat down next to me and started a conversation about how wonderful it is to see people knitting everywhere. He stated that he was trying to learn to knit and had a very funny looking hat that he loved to wear. He told me he was a techno geek and needed to do something to maintain his sanity. For him that was knitting. When anyone comments on his 'nutty' hat he tells them his deceased grandmother made it for him and then they think he's wonderful for wearing something so dear to him. He said it wins him many dates with women. . . . he then asked me if I would go out with him. I just turned 50 and he is 23. Flattery and humor is always shared between knitters!!


Great story. I hope you went out with him. If you didn't; shame on you! Give us details. (In my mid-40's, and even in my early 60's I dated men lots younger than myself). There that said... give us details.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Your colleagues are the ones with the problem! Keep knitting my dear. Who knows, they may come around one day and want to know how to do what you are doing.


----------



## ulceby1 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm only in my forties and do a lot of knitting and crochet, mainly in my car in my lunchtime because I am embarrassed for people to see me doing it.I get the impression that in America/Canada it is more socially acceptable. You do seem to have far more resources ie websites and ''yarn'' shops.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Dunno? I become insane if I don't knit.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in a knitting group that meets in Starbucks every Monday night. The employees love us and it's amazing the conversations that other people have with us either admiring our work or telling us of their experiences in knitting/crocheting/rug hooking etc.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I like being with my husband too.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I like being with my husband too.


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

It is entirely possible that you are the only sane one in the building. I knit in public a lot and honestly, it is like I have some sort of communicable disease. So I think I might know how you feel. There should be more of us out in public!!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember about nine years ago I was making my daughter a shawl for her eldest son and I was knitting in the waiting of the Dental Hospital for my mother's appointment, a lot of staff (this is the hospital that I work in) told me what beautiful work I was doing. I felt lifted that they stopped to talk to me about my knitting.

I worked overtime on Friday night (9/12/11) and I had just missed the 5:50 pm train and had to wait until 6:19 before my train came in. So out comes the knitting and I sat and knitted until my train came in. A lot of people looked in my direction but did not laugh, snigger but just smile and continued to walk along the platform. 

I used to knit when I went to lunch with my friends, others would sit and knit as well, no one made any rude or nasty comments.

Your co-workers should be ashamed of themselves and get a life.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I would take more wip to work but my yarn always gets crazy knots! It isn't like i toss the bag in the air! Weird!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I just tell people i knit for a hobby because i am now too old to hook....lol the looks i get! I mean rug hook but their faces are priceless....anywhoooo


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

DeeDee said:


> Definitely not! They're just jealous. I knit anywhere I have a free minute except behind the wheel of the car. I don't agree with thats its just too dangerous to be distracted by anything in this age of distracted drivers. Ask them why they're commenting about YOUR free time with a smile and offer to teach anyone after the holidays.


Yep Jealous!!!! I usually get a lot of comments in the doctors offices and various waiting areas and most are intrigued...I even had a pastor (female that knits too ) wait til I got to the end of a row before she started the service, that was a hoot!!! by the way this was a informal wednesday lunch service we have I had had to get there very early so took something to do while I waited...just wanted to clarify that I (she) didn't hold up a main worship service,
Linda


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> When I used to work shifts, night duty meal break was when I sat knitting Aran sweaters and playing Trivial Pursuit at the same time..I sold a couple of sweaters to male colleagues who hadn't heard that women can do two or more things at once!


billy connelly once said,if women are so good at multy tasking,why cant they have sex and a headache at the same time?


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I knit in the car. Usually while I am waiting for kids, however, the other day I was so into my dish cloth that I lay it in my lap and picked it up at a red light. This guy in a truck pulled next to me and yelled "Hey Lady...you don't waste time...hey lady, I like you !" I am 69 and haven't had a truck driver yell out to me in decades ! We laughed and he wished me happy holidays ! 
I'm not a knitter to please/impress others and it takes all kinds, but this was fun !
You know its worth, everyone on this list (and Ravelry, too) knows its worth.
It's their loss.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

yep, it has a life of it's own. If it can tangle on anything, even a pen, it will. I am working on a shopping bag knitted from 100% linen. It is pricey, at $10 and it takes 4 skeins. I figure I'll have it forever, unless I self combust. 2 balls at a time, as it is striped. How this yarn unravels itself. I have secured the balls in little nets that a knitter who works in a flower shop brought to out LYS. Still, I set these balls next to be and glare at the one not in use, daring it to move. So, my DD takes aflying leap onto the couch and I am unravelling for a while.
Smiles,
Forest


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

we have more yarn shops because we are a consumer society. I have bought far more yarn than I can ever knit.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would go insane if I did not knit!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I would go insane if I did not knit!


I'm with you.  As they say I knit so I don't kill someone.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

crickett1234 said:


> I have just spent a second consecutive day knitting through my lunch time at work. And for the second day my colleagues have made off hand comments about me being very odd for doing this. :roll:
> 
> Does this happen to everyone who knits in public? Or are my colleagues just daft?! I personally suspect they are all daft... but this is purely my opinion!!
> 
> YOU guys don't think I'm insane for knitting in my lunch break do you?!! :shock: :-D


Don't worry it happens to us too! Of course I tend to wear my old combat boots when I go to the coffee shop and knit. (he he he) lol. Most of the comments I get are.

Gee... That's really cool...

Or

Wow, how do you do that?

Not very many have ever tried to make a derogatory remark. You are not odd at all! Just a knitter! Nothing wrong with that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit every day at lunch at work. No one thinks I'm nuts. In fact, I've made loads of sales to people at work because they've seen what I've been working on and fell in love with it!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I have comments made to me about all the things I do. Sewing , knitting, crochet etc. They think I am a little off for spending valuable time sewing my own cloths or making knitted head bands when I could just go buy that stuff. In their mind they have real jobs and real things to do and isn't it so nice that I have time to indulge myself in crafting like I do. They never think that if they could not just buy things at the store, they don't have the skill and knowledge to make it for themselves. They think that people from all around the world will just continue to supply them with the cheap ready made things they consume daily. I think that could easily change given the world economy and then they will have much more interest in having you show them how to make something as basic as socks or a winter hat. I have people ask me to do basic mending for them all the time. Right now I am sewing for a person who has such extreme fitting problems that they can't fit into ready to wear clothing. I am amazed that women my age can't put a hem in a pair of pants.


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I knit during lunch all the time. At first I got some comments or looks but now everyone wants to see what I'm making. I have even had some offer to pay me to make something for them. Your co-workers will get used to it.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I knit in public, always have a WIP somewhere nearby. Yes, my friends and colleagues are convinced I've lost my mind and are very quick to request projects all the same LOL


I knit in public as well. My friend's father calls me a bag lady because i keep my knitting project in a canvas bag when i transport by bus. No you are not insane at all!


----------



## auntiejam (Dec 19, 2011)

Be BOLD, be STRONG and DON'T be intimidated by people with negative, destructive or just plain mean attitudes. You are a creative, and productive woman using your time wisely!! People can be cruel, but don't let them stop you from having FUN!!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> shaney63 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit in public, always have a WIP somewhere nearby. Yes, my friends and colleagues are convinced I've lost my mind and are very quick to request projects all the same LOL
> ...


I have a funny to tell you. My friends father got jelly beans because his brother got a prayer shawl because he lost his mother. So, when his brother got a prayer shawl he asked my friend(his daughter) if I actually would make one for him. I thought no way. So, any way, I told my brother about it and he said with a twinkle in his eye,"You wouldn't want a prayer shawl from a bag lady would you?"I don't make things for just anybody and especially not to someone that told me to my face, he didn't want anything to do with a bag lady and didn't want to associate with me.


----------

